# Quelle marque de RAM dans un Mac ?



## chrisphilrom (26 Novembre 2003)

Les tarifs des barettes de mémoires Apple sont prohibitifs même comparés aux meilleurs marques (Corsair, Dane-Elec, Kingmax). Prend-on vraiment de gros risques en achetant moins cher ?
Exemple :
SODIMM DDR SDRAM 512 Mo PC 2700 333 MHz :
Actualis.com : 109,89 euros (générique)
cdiscount.com : 120,67 euros (pour Mac selon cdiscount)
Fnac.com : 169 euros (Marque Kingmax)
LDLC.fr : 169,90 euros (Marque Corsair)
Apple.com : 296,61 euros (tarif éducation !)

Du simple au triple quoi...


----------



## JediMac (26 Novembre 2003)

Il n'y a pas grand risque à acheter de la no-name. Il faut la tetser rappidemment et si elle ne va pas, il faut être sûr de pouvoir la retourner au vendeur.
Pour ma part, j'ai acheté de la SDRAM et de la SODIMM non certifiées Apple et elles ont été prises sans problème. C'était chez www.surcouf.com et chez www.macway.fr


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (26 Novembre 2003)

Moi je dis et redis sans hésiter:

Crucial!

Meilleur qualité/prix, et c ganrantie à 100% que ça fonctionne sinon c remboursement intégral.


----------



## dave51 (26 Novembre 2003)

ben moi comme steeve


Le meilleur rapport qualité/prix

C'est Crucial (filiale de Micron).

Mon emac était équipé d'origine d'une barette micron, et j'ai commandé 6 barettes de 512 mo chez crucial (pour 3 emacs) 

C'est exactement les memes barettes que celles d'origine de mon emac........livrées en 4 jours (usine en angleterre) et depuis 4 mois aucun problemes sur les 3 emacs..........en plus sur le site on selectionne exactement sont modèles de mac ou pc..........

Et ceci pour un prix très raisonnable pour de la grande marque (que des chips micron de 1ère catégorie).


----------

